# Tincs



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I just bought these at the Farmingdale college show today the are light green and dark blue a very unusual tinc. The vendor belongs to this site and said they are Nabors line. He told me what they were but I forgot what he said. Sorry about the pics.


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Kind of look like "New River"


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Nevemind try Blue Sipaliwini. "The most commonly seen are the green and blue forms. The green form that we work with here seems to breed true, and is a large tinctorius with dark blue legs. The back is covered with a overlay of greenish yellow, with irregular black spotting"


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

They are probably a blue sip. Especially if they are from Nabors.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Dean said:


> ...are light green and dark blue a very unusual tinc....Nabors line.


I'd say green Sipaliwini


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Contact the vendor to get the proper name & morph. They should have written it on the container.

I have New Rivers that can look just the same when they are young. 

If they are from Patrick I would guess sips.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Took better pics one is alot greener then the other.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet frogs!!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i say sips as well and they look very nice. congrats. kristy


----------

